# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  El otro rostro del Proyecto Olmos (Cuarto Poder)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Reportaje emitido durante el programa Cuarto Poder, el día 05 de marzo del 2017.   Temas similares: Artículo: Hoy arranca el proyecto Olmos en Lambayeque Proyecto de Irrigación Olmos Recorrido por el Proyecto Irrigación Olmos - 3D Olmos querer es poder Artículo: Poder Ejecutivo envió proyecto de ley para mejorar control en pago de Impuesto a la Venta de Arroz Pilado

----------


## josue.1

lastima queria ver el video , aun que fuera del 2017 . van a haber muchos cambios para este año a nivel natural , con el clima según tengo entendido .

----------

